# Annual SoCal III Herf is set in motion



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Mar-13-02 AT 08:46 AM (CDT)]The date has been set for July 6th 2002.

The place is at Maxamars in Orange, California
http://www.maxamar.com/

Hotel discounts are currently being researched

The time will be from 12:00 noon till whenever

Like last year...
***no cover charge 
***sodas, ice & water will be provided (bring your own alcohol)
***food will be provided 
***another serious major raffle + auction
***dessert cake will be provided
***everyone is welcome (last year we had 125+ folks show up, this year we expect more)
***donations will be accepted for auction & raffle
***any profits over cost of SoCal III will be donated to a local charity.

Stay tuned here for an update & for a SoCal III webpage available soon

Any questions: please contact

filly: [email protected]
poker: [email protected]
Tom Matkey: [email protected]
Carlton: [email protected]


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

WooHoo!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2002)

Hey hows about that live cam thingy this year? And please for crying out loud somebody get a serious amount of pics and put them in an online album so us pooor folks that can't attend see you alls perty faces. And if filly wears a really nice dress like in LOLH take several,lol.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Mar-13-02 AT 12:22 PM (CDT)]Hell Yes! We gonna have a party!!!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Herf...what is that? And where is this Socal place? LOL


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks Poke, since I will be in the neighborhood, I guess I can stop by for a while. Please do keep me updated on the hotel thing. I will be staying in hotel 6's all that week, so anything will work.

OnePyroTec


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

You'll have more fun during that week if you stay in Hotel 69s instead of just Hotel 6s. }>


----------

